# Thomas Jefferson's Book Stand



## SketchUp Guru (15 Feb 2010)

Or at least how I drew it in SketchUp. I've still got to do the plan and buy the wood but the hard part is done.



click on the picture
Design. Click. Build.

What do you think of lubricating the spinny bits with beef tallow? That's likely to be right for the period of the piece.


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

Interesting. Who was Thomas Jefferson and what is the significance of the book stand?


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2010)

wizer":3rgkhqs4 said:


> .... Who was Thomas Jefferson .....?


You weren't expecting any invites from friends over the pond by any chance were you Tom :shock: :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Feb 2010)

> Who was Thomas Jefferson?



I should have thought of that ahead of time. :roll: What _do_ they teach in schools?

The book stand was used by Mr Jefferson to hold the reference books he used when he was studying and/or writing.


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

We were not taught any American history at school, well not up to the penultimate year. I left after that


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Feb 2010)

Well, I feel for you. So here is what you need to know.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Jefferson


----------



## OPJ (15 Feb 2010)

wizer":2vvsccjy said:


> Interesting. Who was Thomas Jefferson and what is the significance of the book stand?



Good Lord, Tom! :shock: Even I learned that when I was a kid (...admittedly, from a PC game - _Day of the Tentacle_!  :wink


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2010)

Dave is the one in the Cabinet a Monticello the original do you know, if so have you seen it in the flesh.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Feb 2010)

I don't know if that is the original or not. I assume it is. Unfortunately I have not seen it in the flesh.


----------



## Harbo (16 Feb 2010)

Tom - our history too.
Boston Tea Party? George Washington?
American War of Independence - which we lost!
etc etc

Thomas Jefferson was a very cultured and intelligent person with many talents. As an ally of France he did however help trigger off the 2nd War with us in 1812 when we burnt down a good part of Washington!

Rod


----------



## wizer (16 Feb 2010)

Yeh, It honestly was never taught in our history lessons. The Romans, Tudors, Normans, etc, etc up to the second world war. But nothing that related to America, IIRC.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Feb 2010)

They probably left out that part of your history on purpose. :lol: 

Did you get any French history? Maybe something about André Jacob Roubo?






This is his design. Made from a single piece of wood.


----------



## wizer (16 Feb 2010)

Nope, that's an interesting piece of joinery.


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Feb 2010)

Dave,

I like that design, I think I will make one! care to send me the SU model? (Being lazy here :wink: )


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Feb 2010)

wizer, it is that.

Chris, check your e-mail.


----------



## wizer (16 Feb 2010)

I'd like a little look at the joinery if that's ok Dave.


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

waterhead37":3f746r7h said:


> Dave,
> 
> I like that design, I think I will make one! care to send me the SU model? (Being lazy here :wink: )



How would you make those joints Chris?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Feb 2010)

I'm not Chris. And boy is he glad of that! I'd chop out the waste in the hinge area with a chisel, saw down the length as if resawing and then, from what I understand, a very thin knife will remove the little webs of wood holding it together.


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Feb 2010)

Tom,

I think I am going to do more or less as Dave has suggested. However, I want to have an idea of how I handle the short grain problem in the Z section before starting. If I had a piece of elm, it would probably work best, as it stands, I am contemplating some sort of strengthening dowel inserts.


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

So it's essentially one plank of wood with the joinery keeping it together whilst releasing it to 'hinge'? The two parts are 'locked' together aren't they? i.e you can't make the two parts separately?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Feb 2010)

That's correct, Tom.


----------



## Racers (18 Feb 2010)

Hi, Dave

Have you seen St Roys one? http://flash.unctv.org/woodwrightss/2800/wws_2804.html

Pete


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Feb 2010)

Finished it! More wordson the subject in the Projects section


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Feb 2010)

Thanks Pete.

Chris, that looks great! Good job.


----------

